# Broadheads in Alberta



## Mik-B (May 24, 2013)

I have rifle hunted for years, but this will be my first season hunting with a bow.

I was looking at the Alberta Hunting Regs, and it states the following about bowhunting.

_Persons hunting big game must use an authorized bow and an authorized arrow. An 
authorized bow is one that is held, drawn and released by muscular power and has a 
draw weight of not less than 18 kg (40 lb.). This is the number of kilograms (pounds) 
required to draw an arrow of 71 cm (28 in.) to its head. An authorized arrow is one 
that is not less than 61 cm (24 in.) in length *that has a tip that bears a head that is 
not intentionally designed to resist being withdrawn after it has penetrated an object*. 
Furthermore, it must either have a solid, sharp cutting head of at least 7/8 inch in 
width, or a head that, when the arrow impacts, opens to present sharp cutting edges at 
least 7/8 inch in width.​_
Can anyone tell me (for sure), if the QAD Exodus is considered to have _*a tip that bears a head that is 
not intentionally designed to resist being withdrawn after it has penetrated an object*_?









Thanks


----------



## Myvidar (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello the one in the picture a FULL blade is legal the Swept blade is NOT legal 
Hope that helps and they fly great


----------



## Mik-B (May 24, 2013)

Helps very much. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

